# I want my gentoo back (System crash)

## NewbieTim

hi folks,

i really enjoyed working with gentoo. But today the electricity in my block broke down (no it wasn't me  :Wink:  and now my gentoo doesn't start anymore   :Crying or Very sad:  There's something wrong with my xfs root filesystem. 

Here you have the details:

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

XFS mounting  filesystem ide0(3,7)

XFS: WARNING: recovery required on readonly filesystem

XFS: write access will bei enabled during mount

Starting XFS recovery on filesystem: ide0(3,7) (dev: 3/7)

xfs_inotbp(): xfs_imap() returned an error 22 on ide0(3,7). Returning error

xfs_iunlink_remove: xfs_inotobp returned an error 22 on ide0(3,7). Returning error

xfs_inactive: xfs_ifree() returned an error = 22 on ide0(3,7)

xfs_force_shutdown (ide0(3,7)0x1) called from line 1950 of file xfs_vnodeps.c

Fatal error on root filesystem

I/O error detected. Shutting down filesystem: ide0(3,7)

Please unmount the filesystem and rectify the problem(s)

Ending XFS recovery on filesystem: ide0(3,7) (dev: 3/7)

VFS: mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly

Warning: unable to mount devfs, err=-2

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Warning: unable to open an initial console

Kernel panic: Not init found. Try passing init= option to kernel

That are the error messages my system produces....how do i get my good old system back ???

----------

## svan9420

Try chroot-ing back into your system from the gentoo installation cd using the installation instructions.  Look at your system to determine where the problem might be.  I am not up on my XFS but there should be some kind of XFS check utility.  

Well, that is what  I would do to get started. In any case, your system is not bootable right now, so using a chrooted boot disk is the best way I would think to fix your problem.

Good luck.  I will look back to see what more experienced gentoo users have to say to help you out.

----------

## Guest

yes do a search....there was a thread i had read that this xfs-fsck was used and worked...but i am not sure of the correct command

----------

## rommel

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=2221&highlight=xfs+fsck

here is the thread its seems simple enough hope it works for you

----------

## NewbieTim

i also found this one....i tried it...but it doesn't work..i but from my stage 1 cd, and enter fsck.xfs ..nothing happens...the command is there...but it doesn't do anything...also tried "fsck.xfs /dev/hda7"...nothing happened...and "fsck.xfs -h" doesnt do anything either..  :Sad: 

also found this link about fsck.xfs..seems like it doesn't do anything...

http://linux.uni-regensburg.de/cgi-bin/man2html?fsck.xfs+8

So should i run fsck ?? With what parameters ?? My root partition is /dev/hda7

----------

## NewbieTim

please help me...i really want my gentoo back....

----------

## Ender

Check your /etc/fstab

you may have erase it with CONFIG_PROTECT="" during an upgradeLast edited by Ender on Wed May 15, 2002 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arkane

 *NewbieTim wrote:*   

> i also found this one....i tried it...but it doesn't work..i but from my stage 1 cd, and enter fsck.xfs ..nothing happens...the command is there...but it doesn't do anything...also tried "fsck.xfs /dev/hda7"...nothing happened...and "fsck.xfs -h" doesnt do anything either.. 
> 
> also found this link about fsck.xfs..seems like it doesn't do anything...
> 
> http://linux.uni-regensburg.de/cgi-bin/man2html?fsck.xfs+8
> ...

 

it's xfs<something>... try tabbing two times to see whats available.

I don't have the xfs tools installed on my system right now, or else I'd tell you.

----------

## NewbieTim

Just for completeness. I found the solution. Its named "xfs_repair". Took me about 5 seconds to repair the filesystem. Long live xfs   :Wink: 

----------

## arkane

 *NewbieTim wrote:*   

> Just for completeness. I found the solution. Its named "xfs_repair". Took me about 5 seconds to repair the filesystem. Long live xfs  

 

Now if we could only find a way to shrink XFS filesystems  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Guest

awsome that you were able to get it running...feels good dont it...lol

----------

